# Tweak.sh reports hard drive temp 32768 celsius!



## homeplate5 (Nov 5, 2008)

Attempting to install a 500gb Maxtor SATA drive using a jmicron based SATA-to-IDE adapter. Included in the install is the superpatch, tweak.sh and mfs_ftp patches.

All installs no problem and the tivo works as expected (HR10-250) EXCEPT tweak.sh gives me a message that drivemonitor reports the hd temp is 32768 Celsius which exceeds the the 58 Celsius limit.

I tried a different drive, different adapter, Clear/delete everything, reformatting the drive and can't get rid of this error message (the drive reports 0 bad sectors).

Any body have any suggestions on how to eradicate this message?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Eradicate the message? Heck, it sound like that sucker's about to go super-nova on you. I'd get the hell out of the house as quick as I could.


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

That's 59,014.4 degrees Farenheit!


----------



## homeplate5 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yuk-Yuk

Update - I used the old IDE drive and it does not give the same error message so it has to be either the Maxtor drive or the adapter. My guess is it's the Maxtor b/c I tried loading another Maxtor SATA and it got the same message. If I find another brand SATA drive I'll be able to isolate it.


----------

